# George Shawe Radio Officer MV Teesfield



## drumgilken (Aug 31, 2013)

*George Shawe Radio Officer MV Teesfield Hunting & Co. Newcastle Upon Tyne*

I have been a member of this group since March 2015 & 
have not come on here very often.

I have been looking for Radio Officer George Shawe, who 
I met in Dublin September 1965. I was on leave from 
the UK.
His home at that time, was in Letchworth Hertfordshire, 
where his parents lived 

His ship had docked in Dublin for the weekend, en route 
to the Persian Gulf & eventually Melbourne, Australia. 

He was about 22/23 years old then & I'm not too sure how 
long he had been on the MV Teesfield at that time.

His ship sailed from Dublin on the Monday & I received a 
letter from him in the November 1965.

He visited my home in Hampshire on his return to the 
UK in 1966. 
Unfortunately, I was not home at the time & he left no 
forwarding details, address/phone number. No mobile 
or email in those days.

I have often wondered what became of George since 1965 
& I have made many attempts to try & find him.

I know he may be married with his own family, as I am.

But, I would like to know if any of the crew from MV 
Teesfield are on this site, who may have worked with 
him, or may know where he is now.

Any help would be appreciated.

Many thanks. 

Drumgilken


----------



## drumgilken (Aug 31, 2013)

Good afternoon all.

Well!!! some good news yesterday afternoon. I got an 
email from a relative of George Shawe, who has now put 
me back in touch with him after almost 51 years.

I had planned on doing this last year, but, got busy with
other stuff.

Many thanks to all those who sent me information &
private messages.

Drumgilken/Dee(Applause)

Drumgilken;1940810]I have been a member of this group since March 2015 & 
have not come on here very often.

I have been looking for Radio Officer George Shawe, who 
I met in Dublin September 1965. I was on leave from 
the UK.
His home at that time, was in Letchworth Hertfordshire, 
where his parents lived 

His ship had docked in Dublin for the weekend, en route 
to the Persian Gulf & eventually Melbourne, Australia. 

He was about 22/23 years old then & I'm not too sure how 
long he had been on the MV Teesfield at that time.

His ship sailed from Dublin on the Monday & I received a 
letter from him in the November 1965.

He visited my home in Hampshire on his return to the 
UK in 1966. 
Unfortunately, I was not home at the time & he left no 
forwarding details, address/phone number. No mobile 
or email in those days.

I have often wondered what became of George since 1965 
& I have made many attempts to try & find him.

I know he may be married with his own family, as I am.

But, I would like to know if any of the crew from MV 
Teesfield are on this site, who may have worked with 
him, or may know where he is now.

Any help would be appreciated.

Many thanks. 

Drumgilken[/QUOTE]


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Dee,
Good to hear that you found him.


----------



## drumgilken (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you Jim.

Drumgilken/Dee


James_C said:


> Dee,
> Good to hear that you found him.


----------

